# Whats the best way to get gravel out of the grass?



## madmaxxxx

I plowed our shop driveway and work area into one area of my yard. I knew it at the time I would have to get the gravel out of that area. What is the easiest way? I have done the rake thing before and it SUCKS. Is there a better way? a broom on the bobcat? There has to be a "power" way to do this. What is the consensus of this fine group?


----------



## canoebuildah

I rent a power broom from the local hardware store. Its not a fun way to spend the day in the spring but it works quite well. This past spring, the rental center had a four stroke model which was much quieter and stronger than the previous two stroke ones we rented int the past. I honestly can't remember if it was Stihl or Husqvarna but it was definitely one of the two.

We don't have a use for it otherwise so it is cheaper to rent it one day a year than buy it.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

You shouldn't of put it there to begin with. 

Seriously I just rake it. I only have a few gravel drives, and most have worked on it before I come to do it in the Spring.


----------



## highlander316

we use BP blowers. 
Works decently.


----------



## riverwalkland

bp blowers work okay, but the best tool is a rubber paddle broom, you can rent one, or if you have a split boom line trimmer, just buy the attachment... below is what i have, the bottom left is the paddle broom, works great


----------



## plowman4life

we have of of those stihl multi purpose thing with the rubber paddle power broom attchment. works great on light snow and getting gravel and stuff out of grass.


----------



## gene gls

For small areas I use a hand held rubber paddel broom. For large areas I have an MB walk behind power brush with about a 40" wide brush.


----------



## Jerre Heyer

Pave over it


----------



## festerw

Jerre Heyer;538459 said:


> Pave over it


Says the guy with the worst parking lot EVER!!!! 

PS - I'm across the street now so maybe I'll grace you with my presence from time to time.


----------



## tawilson

Ditto on the power broom. A couple of days of raking in 3 hours.


----------



## Jerre Heyer

I'm not the guy with the gravel in the grass problem. I'm happy with my parking lot......It keeps the sales people away.............


----------



## ahoron

hire a guy from the home depot parking lot to rake it


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

We used to use a john deere 455 with a power broom on it. Worked like a champ unitl it broke this past summer. Didn't rip up the grass, and it looked real nice. I would thinks a bobcat would be way to heavy and would rip the grass up, leaving alot of ruts to deal with also. JMO!


----------



## madmaxxxx

Thanks for the ideas. I will rent a power broom in the spring and see how it does.


----------



## Sno4U

If you don't have strong arms before using a power broom you sure will after you've used one!!!wesportwesport


----------



## gordyo

Gravelly 566 Two Wheel Tractor with the Rotary Broom Attachment


----------



## NLS1

Echo PAS 260 with Pro-paddle!!!!!wesport Best thing for gravel, woodchips, salt, etc in grass.


----------



## QuadPlower

I have the Sthil version of the pic above with all the attachemenst listed. It is the BEST thing for your problem. My advice would be to keep a bucket or wheel borrow close with a shovel. When the piles get too big, just shovel them into the bucket, or through it back on the driveway. They are VERY expensive, so rent if you can. I guess if you are renting, I would see if they have a walk behind broom. As mentioned, your arms will get either big or tired or both. I also like the idea of hiring from the Home Depot lot and sitting and watching the work get done. Either way, good luck


----------



## Runner

Sno4U;539031 said:


> If you don't have strong arms before using a power broom you sure will after you've used one!!!wesportwesport


Actually, there is a trick to using those. Loosen the head and rotate it 180 degrees so it is on upside down. Then you just drag it. It pulls with about as much resistance as an upside down leaf rake - it is that easy. Just "walk" it forward and pull it back. Also, these things work best at around 1/4 to 1/3 throttle. Just do shorter strokes and work to the side, and then move the next row...working crosswise.


----------

